# Anyone Selling rbps?



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey anyone selling baby rbp or any other piranhas? im in NY


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Did you try aquascapeonline.com ? They have 1" rbp for sale.


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

im looking for some a lil cheaper then like 50 bux


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

you might want to try in the classified section! You get more response there!


----------



## sh0rd87 (Mar 3, 2005)

k thx its posted in the other forum (no one reply)


----------

